# Do any of you know this pony? Or could help me?



## danielledanielle (26 December 2010)

This is a complete long shot, but I would love to know if anybody out there knows how I could find some information about my pony.

I have owned him for a year and a half now and bought him from a well known dealer on this forum. I bought him stupidly without a passport, I felt very sorry for him he looked really sorry for himself. The dealer had only had him for two weeks so didn't know much about him so when I got him home I had him passported, chipped and vaccinated and he's now the most beautiful little thing ever and I love him very very much.

When I got him, he was fully shod but had huge road nails in, this lead me to believe he's come over from Ireland but I cannot be 100% sure on this. He was also very flat backed and hd a very small backend. Along with this it took me a long time to teach him to canter and me along with many people believe he's out of a trotter or has trotter lines in him?

So basically, do any of you experts out there know anything about dealers in Ireland? Are there any specific dealers who specialise in trotter horses? Any information big or small would be greatly appreciated but I do know its really unlikely I will find anything out...

Here are some pictures of him for you, he's very distinctly marked...

Before (Aug '09)





Now (Summer '10)






His distinct face marking






Thank you very very much xxxx


----------



## Cuffey (26 December 2010)

I dont know your pony but:

You should be very proud your pony looks fantastic now

Not sure I can help but please PM me the dealer name, I notice in a previous post you say the passport was fake so any info about that could help --I like a challenge!


----------



## danielledanielle (27 December 2010)

Cuffey said:



			I dont know your pony but:

You should be very proud your pony looks fantastic now

Not sure I can help but please PM me the dealer name, I notice in a previous post you say the passport was fake so any info about that could help --I like a challenge!
		
Click to expand...

This isnt the same pony. The pony on here didnt have a passport...the one with a fake passport is my other pony, he was from a dealer in rugby but i dont know the deal name 

Thank you very much, he's come on a looong way!! xxxx


----------



## littleme (11 January 2011)

How old is he Dani? I'd guess if hes fairly young and you reckon he's from Ireland he may well have just been sat in a farmers field and been imported before you go him. May be worth contacting the dealer again and asking where he got him from - if you make the enquiry friendly so he doesn't think you have a problem with him he'llprobably tell you


----------



## danielledanielle (12 January 2011)

Yeah, thank you for your help  I have tried contacting him but with no luck  I cant see anything on him anymore on horsemart or anything so im guessing he's sold up.. I have also tried messaging on here with no response.. oh welll I guess I will just have to leave it.. I wuv him anyway  xx


----------

